# GPU-Z not detecting overclocked IGP clock speed



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi. I have an Intel i3 2100. i have overclocked the IGP (HD 2000) from 1.10 GHz to 1.30 GHz. But in 'Graphic Card' tab of GPU-Z, the GPU Clock is always shown at 850 MHz. I tried running the render test but nothing changed.

Strange thing is that the 'Sensors' tab's 'GPU Core Clock' indicator, the overclocked clock speed is successfully detected at 1.30 GHz when running the render test.

CPU: Intel i3 2100.
motherboard: Intel DH61WW
GPU-Z version used: 0.7.4

I need to validate my overclock and GPU-Z is disappointing my


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2013)

How did you overclock it?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 10, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> How did you overclock it?


By increasing the 'graphics multiplier' from the BIOS. BIOS versions 0048 and above have the features to overclock CPU, IGP and memory even on H61 board.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 12, 2013)

Haven't even had time to try to reproduce. It is definitely something i'll look into


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2013)

The latest version (0.7.5) also doesn't fix this.


----------

